# Going Crazy!!!!



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

It's been almost ten years since I've had a pet with fur (not by choice, the apartment my family lives in only allows FISH, not even a hamster or something), and now that things are improving for my family, the prospect of getting a dog late November/early December is really making me insane.

Every day I'm just getting more and more excited, xD I was practically bouncing off the walls when Dad made a few phone calls to some local and out-of-state breeders. Oh! and for those of you that have been following along with my family's decisions on a protection dog/working dog, it seems like a plan has finally been established.

My family's looking to purchase a German Shepherd for myself, and a Malinois for my brother from (name removed).

(***breeder link removed per poster request**)

=) We've spoken to the main guy, (name removed)for days now, in fact, he called twice today -- around 10:00 this morning, and around 1:30 this afternoon to speak with my Dad. He also sent a few emails containing pictures of some of the dogs they have available that would fit our lifestyle (I swear, a picture of this particularly handsome GSD had me in LOVE :wub: ), and even a video of one of their dogs competing in Shutzhund.

Because we live in Ohio currently, we aren't exactly a hop, skip and a jump away from (name removed), we've been discussing a trip sometime in October or November. So I'm pretty excited about just plain LEAVING THE STATE, let alone going to visit some gorgeous, well-trained, fabulous dogs. I can barely sit still with excitement, what with everything that's happening next month and the month after that!

In the meantime, I've been reading most of the active threads, looking at pictures of everyone's wonderful, fantastic pets (which is kinda making me even crazier with envy and awe) and generally trying not to lose my mind.



*Side Note:* I'm home schooled, so I'm basically sitting here, letting my crazy-excited-thoughts fester and take over my brain. 

xD I don't really have any questions, this was just a chance to let out some of this excitement -- I was going to explode otherwise.

Well, maybe one question.
Any idea how to keep myself busy for the next 4-6 weeks? 
I guess I've really caught what you guys the German Shepherd Disease, though I wouldn't have it any other way!

*P.S.*

I just showed my Mom the screen-saver for my MP3 Player, which is a picture of one of the German Shepherd Dogs we're looking into getting for me, and my mom laughed. "I think you have a crush on that dog!"
xD I could only grin like a fool.
I guess "excited" is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh! Heh!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

lol lol lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations on your soon to be additions. 

Are you getting puppies or adults? I looked at their website and my goodness, Adult trained dogs are going from 25,000 to 65,000 DOLLARS! That is a hefty down payment on a house! Puppies start at 3500!! No wonder the guy is calling you alot, in this economy I don't know how anyone could afford those amounts 

They better spit dollars for those prices
Anyhow good luck


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you!! ^^
We're getting adults, and yes, saying they cost a lot is a bit of an understatement, but my parents are being pretty firm on this. Dad's a bit stubborn, so I'm fairly certain we'll be buying from them regardless, even if we end up getting puppies rather than adults.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad your excited. I agree with Diane especially in this economy, that is ALOT for a dog.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Your excitement is contagious, congrats on your soon to be new family member!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually unless one is a millionaire, I think it's a ridiculous price to pay for a dog.
There are sooooo many really good breeders with good dogs out there, for the price of one of his adults, I could buy an entire kennel full of excellent dogs with money left over to have them trained by Ivan 

I am certainly not saying this place has 'lousy' dogs, in fact looks like he has nice dogs and does a good job with them, what I am saying is , if I had that kind of money to throw around, it wouldn't be on 'one' dog.

Honestly , I'd feel guilty spending that kind of money on a dog when there are so many animals, kids, people starving


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hehehe!!!! sounds like you might explode from the excitement before you get through another week!!!!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

=D Thanks! I'm practically bouncing off the walls. I know it's a long way off, but hopefully I'll survive the wait!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i do have to agree that its ridiculous to spend the cost of a nice brand new off the line car on a dog. It would certainly be cheaper to buy the puppy and pay the cost to train it yourself and have someone help! Plus the bond would be better. They're awesome dogs but wow thats a hefty price!!! My question.... how are they going to pay for the dog?! money already saved up or taking out a loan?! Ignore the question if its too nosey. I'm just curious.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The dog better poop Gold!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> actually unless one is a millionaire, I think it's a ridiculous price to pay for a dog.
> There are sooooo many really good breeders with good dogs out there, for the price of one of his adults, I could buy an entire kennel full of excellent dogs with money left over to have them trained by Ivan
> 
> I am certainly not saying this place has 'lousy' dogs, in fact looks like he has nice dogs and does a good job with them, what I am saying is , if I had that kind of money to throw around, it wouldn't be on 'one' dog.
> ...


You make a really good point Jakoda, these dogs are ANYTHING but cheap. However, since they're well-trained protection dogs, shouldn't the price be a little higher than average? (okay, it's definitely more than average) I'm definitely no expert on dog prices, but I can see why they're priced above $10,000 dollars.  apparently protection-work isn't all that they do. The Malinois my brother looked was trained for and competed in the French Sport Ring, and the Mondio Ring (or so John Whittaker says), and the German Shepherd I looked at was trained for Shutzhund work as well, and is nearing the age where he can earn his first title. I know this doesn't _fully_ explain why the prices are sky high, but those are the only reasons I can think of as to why they're so expensive. ^^" If we could find people who had dogs of the same quality for a better price, we'd probably go with them.



> i do have to agree that its ridiculous to spend the cost of a nice brand new off the line car on a dog. It would certainly be cheaper to buy the puppy and pay the cost to train it yourself and have someone help! Plus the bond would be better. They're awesome dogs but wow thats a hefty price!!! My question.... how are they going to pay for the dog?! money already saved up or taking out a loan?! Ignore the question if its too nosey. I'm just curious.


Okay, now I feel a little stupid for posting a link to the website in the thread starting post, the price of the dogs was EXACTLY what I didn't want to talk about. xD I just wanted to let out how excited I was! Ah well, it's my own fault I guess. I'd prefer not to talk about how we're going to buy the dogs, but I'm fairly certain we aren't taking out a loan. ^^""" I'd like to just leave things at that, please.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

If I was going to get a dog that cost that much, I would kiss my college schooling good bye.lol

Well as long as your happy we are too. One of those dogs was sold to some guy in Los Angeles and see if his dog poops gold.lol


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

=) Thanks, Jessiewessie99. I still wanna see if a moderator could edit my first post. I REALLY don't wanna discuss the price any more than necessary. ^^"

o__O oh wow, Jakoda IS the moderator. Jakoda? If you're still lurking about, could you please remove the link in my first post? (Assuming Moderators have the power to edit posts, that is)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Raizo said:


> You make a really good point Jakoda, these dogs are ANYTHING but cheap. However, since they're well-trained protection dogs, shouldn't the price be a little higher than average? (okay, it's definitely more than average) I'm definitely no expert on dog prices, but I can see why they're priced above $10,000 dollars.  apparently protection-work isn't all that they do. The Malinois my brother looked was trained for and competed in the French Sport Ring, and the Mondio Ring (or so John Whittaker says), and the German Shepherd I looked at was trained for Shutzhund work as well, and is nearing the age where he can earn his first title. I know this doesn't _fully_ explain why the prices are sky high, but those are the only reasons I can think of as to why they're so expensive. ^^" *If we could find people who had dogs of the same quality for a better price, we'd probably go with them.*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now I feel a little stupid for posting a link to the website in the thread starting post, the price of the dogs was EXACTLY what I didn't want to talk about. xD I just wanted to let out how excited I was! Ah well, it's my own fault I guess. I'd prefer not to talk about how we're going to buy the dogs, but I'm fairly certain we aren't taking out a loan. ^^""" I'd like to just leave things at that, please.


There are. You have to look.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Raizo said:


> You make a really good point Jakoda, these dogs are ANYTHING but cheap. However, since they're well-trained protection dogs, shouldn't the price be a little higher than average? (okay, it's definitely more than average) I'm definitely no expert on dog prices, but I can see why they're priced above $10,000 dollars.  apparently protection-work isn't all that they do. The Malinois my brother looked was trained for and competed in the French Sport Ring, and the Mondio Ring (or so John Whittaker says), and the German Shepherd I looked at was trained for Shutzhund work as well, and is nearing the age where he can earn his first title. I know this doesn't _fully_ explain why the prices are sky high, but those are the only reasons I can think of as to why they're so expensive. ^^" If we could find people who had dogs of the same quality for a better price, we'd probably go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now I feel a little stupid for posting a link to the website in the thread starting post, the price of the dogs was EXACTLY what I didn't want to talk about. xD I just wanted to let out how excited I was! Ah well, it's my own fault I guess. I'd prefer not to talk about how we're going to buy the dogs, but I'm fairly certain we aren't taking out a loan. ^^""" I'd like to just leave things at that, please.


 
no worries. we're just curious. Course my husband also wont let me spend $2000 on a well bred great quality puppy. He's a rescue guy through and through though he never does any of the training. Honestly, if i had the estate and the money, i would spend a pretty penny on one of those dogs. They have a couple gorgeous sables... lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I definately agree when you get an adult trained dog it's going to be expensive, 10,000 dollars is just a drop in the bucket for one of these dogs, the ones listed on his site are 20 - 65,000,,that's a big chunk of money for a dog.

Is your brother planning on continuing the mondio/french ring with the dog? if not, then I think it's a waste of a good dog but if he is, well go for it

I can think of a really good gsd that was for sale just recently that was fully trained going for 7,000 but that's just me

I'm glad your excited, it's just my feeling is, it's not necessary to spend that amount of money and get a good dog at the same time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sure I can remove the website link if you want.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are some pretty dogs!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> There are. You have to look.


Well we've looked into Harrison k9 after seeing an advertisement for it in Forbes, but my brother really wanted a Malinois.

We also looked at cck9, in which case the pricing was the same as the ones in CPI, but comparing the two, we felt that CPI was the company we should go with for a number of reasons.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Raizo said:


> Well we've looked into Harrison k9 after seeing an advertisement for it in Forbes, but my brother really wanted a Malinois.
> 
> We also looked at cck9, in which case the pricing was the same as the ones in CPI, but comparing the two, we felt that CPI was the company we should go with for a number of reasons.


 
then by all means run with it.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> no worries. we're just curious. Course my husband also wont let me spend $2000 on a well bred great quality puppy. He's a rescue guy through and through though he never does any of the training. Honestly, if i had the estate and the money, i would spend a pretty penny on one of those dogs. They have a couple gorgeous sables... lol.


Yes! Their sables are beautiful! The one I fell in love with is a sable, actually. A dark red and black one, he's got me going nuts for him. =)

And thank you Jakoda, I appreciate it!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no problem)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Raizo said:


> .......... the prospect of getting a dog late November/early December is really making me insane.
> ................


Jeez, and I'm waiting until next summer. 
You can make it!

You'll have to post pictures. Are you getting a male or female? Do you know yet?




> ....but my brother really wanted a Malinois


I like Michael Ellis' Mals [Loups du Soleil :: Working Belgian Malinois
I'm personally not real keen on Mals (GSD person here) but check them out. He'd probably sell a well trained young Mal.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Its gonna be tough but you can hang in there until you get your dog. A big congrats on catching the GSD fever, lol. Post pictures when you get your pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh vinnie, summer is so much better,,just think of those 2am potty breaks would you rather do it during those warm summer nites or out there in stocking feet in 5 feet of snow))


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

really hate to say this but to knowingly ALLOW a parent to spend that kind of money on a GSD in my opinion say one thing "spoiled" and not responsible. Hopefully you are ready to devote 80 percent of your time to these dogs or they will soon be at the local shelter. Sorry but had to say this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Raizo said:


> Yes! Their sables are beautiful! The one I fell in love with is a sable, actually. A dark red and black one, he's got me going nuts for him. =)
> 
> And thank you Jakoda, I appreciate it!


 
i saw him! he's a handsome one!! I think if i wasnt married and it was just myself and the kids, i would probably take out a loan to get one of those dogs so i could be sure my kids and i were safe. I mean who's going to come into a house with a GSD in there much less a fully trained one?! I had to convince my husband to let me spend the $150 to get Shasta. He's such a pain about spending money on animals. lol. I want a black sable some day. probably have to wait until hubby's dog dies off though so i have a few years to wait.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

BadLieutenant said:


> really hate to say this but to knowingly ALLOW a parent to spend that kind of money on a GSD in my opinion say one thing "spoiled" and not responsible. Hopefully you are ready to devote 80 percent of your time to these dogs or they will soon be at the local shelter. Sorry but had to say this.


What? I think that's really unfair to say to someone you don't even know.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Vinnie,, and a person's financial situation is NONE OF OUR BUSINESS!


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

sorry moderator but you are wrong...just yesterday she posted about her brother wanting a Doberman.....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> What? I think that's really unfair to say to someone you don't even know.


 
i agree. OP has already stated they're home schooled. Home schooled kids tend to "graduate" at least a year before public and private schools. They can pretty much do school any time. And they dont spend all day "in school" either. Obviously i would say they have the time to devote to their dogs. We dont know their situation. If their dad wants to spend the money than by all means. I know most of us, myself included, think its kinda crazy to spend that kinda money on a dog, but as i've stated myself, if it were just myself and my kids, i could see myself taking out a loan for one of those dogs if it would mean my family were safer.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

She sounds like she is buying a sports car whichshe probably already has. Sorry but just my opinion.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess I don't see what's wrong with them posting yesterday their brother wanted a doberman?? So today he wants a mal? And?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BadLieutenant said:


> sorry moderator but you are wrong...just yesterday she posted about her brother wanting a Doberman.....


 
SO WHAT?! if her brother wanted a doberman then thats fine! I want a doberman. I want a beauceron. i want a rottweiler. People are allowed to want multiple breeds. Her brother may very well have fallen in love with Malinois as well. WHO CARES AS LONG AS THE DOGS ARE HAPPY, HEALTHY, AND TAKEN CARE OF AND LOVED?! And i believe, if their FATHER is the one footing the bill, he also has a say. I love GSDs but wouldnt mind having a different breed i like either. They are looking at breeds they like that also fit with what they're looking for specifically. Sounds to me like you're jealous and resentful. I was raised an only child. Does that make me spoiled? No. I have the fast car. But i had to work for it. People are allowed to change their minds. He wanted a doberman but if he found the qualities they're looking for in a malinois who cares?! sounds like the dogs will be extremely loved and in great homes and well taken care of. back off.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> Jeez, and I'm waiting until next summer.
> You can make it!
> 
> You'll have to post pictures. Are you getting a male or female? Do you know yet?


^^ I'm going to be getting a male for certain, and it's sort of a toss-up with my brother, he'll take either gender. =D I will MOST definitely post pictures!

Checking out the link now!



> really hate to say this but to knowingly ALLOW a parent to spend that kind of money on a GSD in my opinion say one thing "spoiled" and not responsible. Hopefully you are ready to devote 80 percent of your time to these dogs or they will soon be at the local shelter. Sorry but had to say this.


_*OUCH.*_ Okay, not gonna lie, that hurt a bit. I don't really have a comeback for that one, in fact, I'm not even sure where to begin. I mean, this really wasn't a decision that was made in a week based on me going "Daddy! Daddy! I want this doggie, can you buy one for me?" 
It honestly wasn't. My parents have been thinking about this for a while now, and I wasn't completely on board with it either until we had several family discussions these past few months. I originally wanted a puppy, and because I hadn't had a dog for so long, I wanted to go through the whole rigmarole of taking care of, training and cuddling a new puppy. I hadn't even THOUGHT of a Personal Protection dog before. But my parents didn't want to go through that, and they would prefer an adult dog ANYWAY. It would be much easier to get two trained, adult dogs than it would be for two untrained, 8wk old puppies. I'd have to agree with them. Puppies ARE a lot of work (especially from what I've been reading. =) I do kinda wish I could've raised the dog I'll be getting, but a missed puppyhood is a small price to pay for a lifetime of companionship).

I understand what you mean though, and I guess it's my fault for not explaining things properly or making it seem like I'm some kind of spoiled brat, and my parents are irresponsible. I usually try to hold off on the lengthy, explanatory posts until I'm absolutely SURE something is going to happen, and things won't be changed last minute.

=) I can promise you one thing, Badlieutenant, whatever dog I get certainly won't end up in a shelter.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well maybe she does have a sportscar, it's really not our concern.

we all have our opinions, this is an 18 year old kid getting her first dog, her parents are buying it, it's their right to do so


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow what a way to welcome a newcomer. Do we not want to teach people how to care for and be responsible for their GSD??? Its not up to us to judge, as long as she loves and cares for her dog that is all that really matters!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't own a sports car, for the record.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Raizo, I think you handled that response well,  You don't have to explain yourself or your parents decision to anyone.

It's kinda like, ignore the bad/hurtful and concentrate on the positives


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

raizo, to bad, the dog would look good in one)))


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

the problm is that he is 18 years old .....in a month he will want a to spend more time with his girlfriend than his malanois. WAKE UP PEOPLE. No wonder i see so many GSD in the shelter.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

vat said:


> Wow what a way to welcome a newcomer. Do we not want to teach people how to care for and be responsible for their GSD??? Its not up to us to judge, as long as she loves and cares for her dog that is all that really matters!


 
:happyboogie::thumbup:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Raizo - some comments don't deserve a response IMO. But thank you for being so kind as to explain when you didn't have too.

Now, on to the important stuff. 
Sometimes it helps when waiting to learn as much as you can and to make plans. I assume that since you're on this board you're doing the learning part. Want to talk about your plans? Are you going to continue to train Schutzhund? Have you found a club?


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

being the father of a 16 yr old, the last thing I would want for a recent graduate is a dog that requires so much time...ever hear of college....military...work.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

BL, I believe THIS poster is 18, and I believe it's a "she",,I do not know, nor do I care how old her brother who now wants a malinois is..

I also would like to add, if they are getting dogs from XX kennel, I seriously doubt these dogs will end up in a shelter, if anything they would go back to XX..

As I said previously, we all have our opinions, and you have posted yours, it's getting to the 'if you don't have anything constructive to say, please don't say anything at all".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BadLieutenant said:


> the problm is that he is 18 years old .....in a month he will want a to spend more time with his girlfriend than his malanois. WAKE UP PEOPLE. No wonder i see so many GSD in the shelter.


 
not all teenagers are irresponsible. they're old enough to understand the responsibility. and most of those GSDs you see in the shelter were dumped because someone had a baby or they ignored the dog. I very highly doubt the dogs will be forgotten because of some girlfriend. Just because you think thats a typical 18 year old, doesnt mean its typical. I got my first dog at 18. He's now almost 6 years old. He's trained to walk off leash if we choose. he's always bene properly vetted. he's happy and healthy. I was living with my boyfriend who is now my husband when i brought Riley home. Dont assume things until you actually witness how these dogs will be treated. They have very clearly thought this out very thoroughly and understand what they're getting into. We're all animal lovers here. Stop coming down so hard. At least they're providing a home for these dogs instead of being the ones who dump them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> BL, I believe THIS poster is 18, and I believe it's a "she",,I do not know, nor do I care how old her brother who now wants a malinois is..
> 
> I also would like to add, if they are getting dogs from XX kennel, I seriously doubt these dogs will end up in a shelter, if anything they would go back to XX..
> 
> As I said previously, we all have our opinions, and you have posted yours, it's getting to the 'if you don't have anything constructive to say, please don't say anything at all".


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats and ignore the buttheaded comments trying to rain on your parade. Post pics when you get your new furball


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and yes I had dogs growing up, and at 18 my first "own" gsd, and worked, and took the dog everywhere with me, vetted him, trained him, loved him,,his name was Satan:) why did I ever name him that? LOL


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

BL seems to me the people dumping dogs in shelters are so called adults!!! Leave the poor girl (and her brother) alone, you sound like a bitter old man, its not becoming. I know plenty of young people that have taken better care of their dogs than most adults.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Raizo said:


> My parents have been thinking about this for a while now, and I wasn't completely on board with it either until we had several family discussions these past few months. I originally wanted a puppy, and because I hadn't had a dog for so long, I wanted to go through the whole rigmarole of taking care of, training and cuddling a new puppy. I hadn't even THOUGHT of a Personal Protection dog before. But my parents didn't want to go through that, and they would prefer an adult dog ANYWAY. It would be much easier to get two trained, adult dogs than it would be for two untrained, 8wk old puppies. I'd have to agree with them. Puppies ARE a lot of work (especially from what I've been reading. =) I do kinda wish I could've raised the dog I'll be getting, but a missed puppyhood is a small price to pay for a lifetime of companionship).


Raizo, from the beginning I've wondered if you weren't more than the "I want a puppy" kind of person. It seems as if safety is a big concern for yourself and your parents. (No need to explain why if that's true) Now it seems that you have all found the dog that matches your needs. That's how it should be. 

Enjoy your dog, enjoy the secure feeling he will bring you and be sure to post lots of pictures when he arrives!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> and yes I had dogs growing up, and at 18 my first "own" gsd, and worked, and took the dog everywhere with me, vetted him, trained him, loved him,,his name was Satan:) why did I ever name him that? LOL


Years ago I had a friend who went out on strike. (can't remember the job or union..just that they were out on strike) Soooo he bought a puppy thinking he would have lots of time to train it before the strike was over. He named the dog Striker. Get it? He was on strike, named the dog Striker. 
Well duh..it was a doberman. He turned out to be a really good dog but when you tell people your doberman's name is Striker it doesn't give people the warm fuzzies....


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I am soo glad that you've found the dog you want. You and your parents have obviously taken your time and thought out your decisions. I can't wait to see pictures once he's home. As someone else asked, are you going to be joining a club? Maybe you could spend some time between now and when your dog comes home checking out some of them


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> Raizo - some comments don't deserve a response IMO. But thank you for being so kind as to explain when you didn't have too.
> 
> Now, on to the important stuff.
> Sometimes it helps when waiting to learn as much as you can and to make plans. I assume that since you're on this board you're doing the learning part. Want to talk about your plans? Are you going to continue to train Schutzhund? Have you found a club?


What with the craziness of talking with the people at CPI, I haven't had a chance to actually call any of the clubs. =) but I have found out where they were located, and I will call them on Wednesday, and see about a visit sometime this weekend. I have to clear it with Dad's schedule first.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> What? I think that's really unfair to say to someone you don't even know.


 
I agree- also, I doubt very much that these dogs will end up in a shelter.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

I really want to say THANK YOU for those of you that have defended me, and even the constructive criticism. Sometimes it's nice to see both sides of things. =) But again, thank you all! :hug: I will be MORE than happy to supply you all with an overdose of pictures the second I get my wonderful furball.

=D For the next couple months though, I'm going to do some research on the Shutzhund clubs like you guys said, and I'll keep you all posted if there are any new developments. Again, thank you for being so supportive. I really was upset earlier, and took a few minutes off the computer to calm down and watch Glee, and I almost regretted joining the forum. But you've all reassured me that I've made the right choice.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Raizo said:


> What with the craziness of talking with the people at CPI, I haven't had a chance to actually call any of the clubs. =) but I have found out where they were located, and I will call them on Wednesday, and see about a visit sometime this weekend. I have to clear it with Dad's schedule first.


Before you go visiting check out our Schutzhund section and form some questions you'd like to ask. You may need to visit a few clubs to find the right fit for you. Keep us posted. Ask us questions - we'd love to help. (Most of us anyway.  )


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

vat said:


> BL seems to me the people dumping dogs in shelters are so called adults!!! Leave the poor girl (and her brother) alone, you sound like a bitter old man, its not becoming. I know plenty of young people that have taken better care of their dogs than most adults.


:thumbup:


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> Before you go visiting check out our Schutzhund section and form some questions you'd like to ask. You may need to visit a few clubs to find the right fit for you. Keep us posted. Ask us questions - we'd love to help. (Most of us anyway.  )


Thank you! Since I've got the time now, I'll go check it out! Love your avatar by the way. =P I like the contrast of the white ball with the black dog.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Raizo said:


> Love your avatar by the way. =P I like the contrast of the white ball with the black dog.


Thank you.  That's my boy with his favorite toy.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

@Raizo I can kinda imagine how you're feeling!:wild::wild: even thot I've had 4 smalls dogs before throughout these 17 years It's not the same as now! Since the first day we agreed on getting a gsd puppy I was so excited! And The Fact that this'll be your first dog is even more exciting :wild::wild:. And yes, You'll survive :laugh:

Since my dad isn't really a dog person everything was "Mom did you know that GSD'S ... I just read that GSD'S, GSD'S GSD'S" and it's still like that :rofl:.

Time will pass faster than you think! 

And I also think that the fact of buying a GSD that expensive is mainly because they know she'll be able to take care of it and that she will be responsible. The fact of agreeing to do so is because she will be able to take care of it.That's my opinion. 

@BadLieutenant Im 17 and im not like that just because you have a 16 years old doesn't mean every teenager will act like that. Actually I got my puppy being 16 years old. And as JakodaCD OA said I've been taking him everywhere,trainig him, etc. Im like mom if youre going shopping let me know so that I can socialize him. . My friends are just amazed on how much time I spend with him :rofl:.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

*To Helios:* WHOA! xD I think your post right there is the most excited one I've ever seen on the forum! It's nice to know that there's someone around my age on this forum! Nice to meetcha, Helios! What's the name of your GSD? Helios right? Or is that just a name you're fond of? (like how I picked my username) =D I've been driving my parents crazy with the same thing! "Mom, did you know that German Shepherds..." or "Hey Dad! Do you think we could get a German Shepherd by Christmas? Maybe? PLEASE?" "What do you guys think I should name my GSD?"

I always wanted a dog like that! One I could take everywhere! -grin- I'm totally jealous, Helios. Totally jealous.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I would just like to comment as someone who is in her mid thirties now...I had my first dog when I was seventeen and the dog went with me every where I went. That dog went through three apartments with me. I made sure I found apartments that would accomdate large dogs. It wasn't easy but I did it...while working and going to school. I was VERY responsible.

It's not fair to judge someone just by their age. We need to judge them by their actions. I, personally, love that she sought out this website, is looking for information, and is trying to do the right thing. Bravo! I wish half the dog owners on this planet did what she's doing.

Congratulations on your new puppy, Raizo! I know how excited you must be. I'm soooooooooooo jealous...lol.:laugh:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BadLieutenant said:


> really hate to say this but to knowingly ALLOW a parent to spend that kind of money on a GSD in my opinion say one thing "spoiled" and not responsible. Hopefully you are ready to devote 80 percent of your time to these dogs or they will soon be at the local shelter. Sorry but had to say this.


No you didn't HAVE to say anything. But since you did, why would you worry about what someone else is willing to pay for just the right dog? 

Also, you should keep in mind that $2,000 or $3,000, or even $5,000 or more might not be so much to some folks. Are you saying that even someone making say $300,000 a year should be considered "spoiled" to spend $3500 on a puppy?


BTW, 80 % of your time seems a bit high to me. I wonder how many, if any, readers spend 80% of their time on one dog?

I guess that might mean that no one could ever have more than one dog, since there would be no time for the second or third or fourth dogs, eh?

BTW2, I obviously am not sure about you, but in our family, the child does not "allow' a parent to do something.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

IllinoisNative said:


> I would just like to comment as someone who is in her mid thirties now...I had my first dog when I was seventeen and the dog went with me every where I went. That dog went through three apartments with me. I made sure I found apartments that would accomdate large dogs. It wasn't easy but I did it...while working and going to school. I was VERY responsible.
> 
> It's not fair to judge someone just by their age. We need to judge them by their actions. I, personally, love that she sought out this website, is looking for information, and is trying to do the right thing. Bravo! I wish half the dog owners on this planet did what she's doing.
> 
> Congratulations on your new puppy, Raizo! I know how excited you must be. I'm soooooooooooo jealous...lol.:laugh:


Well said!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey now my kids LET me shower in peace this evening


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am 18 and got my first GSD when I was 16, and I did everything I could to make sure Molly was well taken care of and trained. I had to balance school and home life to accommodate this. I am 18 now and I am still doing that(I am in college now) and Molly is an amazing dog.

When I found out we were getting a puppy I was beyond excited! When my sister drove up I ran outside and grabbed Molly! Ever since she has been one of the best dogs ever. So don't judge someone based on age, everyone is raised differently. That is just rude and you do not even know this person, so you have no right to prejudge her.(I am writing an essay for my english class about prejudice.) 

Post pictures!!!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm very excited for you, and I can't wait to see pictures of your new pup!

I'm another young dog owner, and it's offensive to assume that all young people are irresponsible. Most young people are either working, going to university, or doing both at the same time so I'm not sure how that's irresponsible. Last year I worked 32 hours a week and went to university full time and I had lots of time left to spend with my dog. It's not hard to make room in your schedule for something you love.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Raizo said:


> I really want to say THANK YOU for those of you that have defended me, and even the constructive criticism. Sometimes it's nice to see both sides of things. =) But again, thank you all! :hug: I will be MORE than happy to supply you all with an overdose of pictures the second I get my wonderful furball.
> 
> =D For the next couple months though, I'm going to do some research on the Shutzhund clubs like you guys said, and I'll keep you all posted if there are any new developments. Again, thank you for being so supportive. I really was upset earlier, and took a few minutes off the computer to calm down *and watch Glee*, and I almost regretted joining the forum. But you've all reassured me that I've made the right choice.


You watch Glee!?!:wild: I love GLEE!!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You watch Glee!?!:wild: I love GLEE!!


 Of course! I LOVE GLEE! I <3 Kurt and Mercedes. Rachel drives me CRAZY! (how can one girl be so CONTROLLING?!) I actually like Quinn, despite her...attitude problems, and Brittney cracks me up. I would love to know who writes for Sue Sylvester. She has single-handedly been the meanest tv character I've ever had the pleasure of watching.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Raizo said:


> *To Helios:* WHOA! xD I think your post right there is the most excited one I've ever seen on the forum! It's nice to know that there's someone around my age on this forum! Nice to meetcha, Helios! What's the name of your GSD? Helios right? Or is that just a name you're fond of? (like how I picked my username) =D I've been driving my parents crazy with the same thing! "Mom, did you know that German Shepherds..." or "Hey Dad! Do you think we could get a German Shepherd by Christmas? Maybe? PLEASE?" "What do you guys think I should name my GSD?"
> 
> I always wanted a dog like that! One I could take everywhere! -grin- I'm totally jealous, Helios. Totally jealous.


Yes thats his name xD. Dw, You'll get it sooner than you think!
And Btw My dad is tired of me saying "DOWN,UP,ETCETC" :rofl: He makes fun of me instead of calling the puppy by his name he says "Where is down?"


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Raizo said:


> Of course! I LOVE GLEE! I <3 Kurt and Mercedes. Rachel drives me CRAZY! (how can one girl be so CONTROLLING?!) I actually like Quinn, despite her...attitude problems, and Brittney cracks me up. I would love to know who writes for Sue Sylvester. She has single-handedly been the meanest tv character I've ever had the pleasure of watching.


LOL :rofl: I watch glee too! :rofl:

@Syaoransbear :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Raizo said:


> Well we've looked into Harrison k9 after seeing an advertisement for it in Forbes, but my brother really wanted a Malinois.
> 
> We also looked at cck9, in which case the pricing was the same as the ones in CPI, but comparing the two, we felt that CPI was the company we should go with for a number of reasons.


3 days ago your brother wanted a doberman...what will it be in a week?

I think you are really rushing into something you need to learn more about. 

Take more time and learn about the breeds you will hopefully be spending the next decade with. I know the excitement is making the wait harder, but it is really a good idea to spend more time _learning_ about these amazing animals_._


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Raizo said:


> Of course! I LOVE GLEE! I <3 Kurt and Mercedes. Rachel drives me CRAZY! (how can one girl be so CONTROLLING?!) I actually like Quinn, despite her...attitude problems, and Brittney cracks me up. I would love to know who writes for Sue Sylvester. She has single-handedly been the meanest tv character I've ever had the pleasure of watching.



Kurt and Mercedes are awesome!Brittney is really funny. Quinn is cool, Rachel is ok.lol. I really like Finn(He is cute.) I just don't really like the people who play Rachel and and Quinn, well I don't like some of the things those actresses support.But thats another story.

Since your getting and adult dog, he will already have a name won't he?I agree with Jane, read about the breeds you are interested, meet some of the dogs of that breed and see what fits you best.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Raizo, I just skimmed through this thread and have to say you come across and a very mature young lady. There will always be judgemental people like BL in the world and you handled yourself with respect and grace in your response (and no you don't owe anyone an explanation). It's apparent to me you will make a wonderful dog owner!

ps...I'm far from 18 but I love Glee too!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Raizo, I just skimmed through this thread and have to say you come across and a very mature young lady. There will always be judgemental people like BL in the world and you handled yourself with respect and grace in your response (and no you don't owe anyone an explanation). It's apparent to me you will make a wonderful dog owner!
> 
> *ps...I'm far from 18 but I love Glee too! *


You said you had to be 18 to like Glee?lol


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I just figured since it was a show about high school kids that the audience was mainly younger people. ALot of the music though is from my younger days! I think it's a good show for all ages!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> 3 days ago your brother wanted a doberman...what will it be in a week?
> 
> I think you are really rushing into something you need to learn more about.
> 
> Take more time and learn about the breeds you will hopefully be spending the next decade with. I know the excitement is making the wait harder, but it is really a good idea to spend more time learning about these amazing animals.


Considering the dogs haven't even been bought yet, or even close to it, what does it hurt that he changes his mind? If he'd changed his mind AFTER he'd purchased a Doberman to a Malinois, then I'd say it really was a problem. =) but I don't see him hurting anything at the moment. 

Thank you for your advice, Onxy'girl. My learning about this breed isn't going to stop just be because my GSD is a little more attainable than it was say, a week ago. ^^ I just wanted to take today to really express my joy and excitement about owning a dog again after so long.

I intend to keep researching as the months roll by, and my brother's the same way. Just a few hours ago, he asked me "are there any Malinois forums that I can join? Do you think the guys at your GSD forum would have any information on them?" =) We won't jump into this as blindly as you might think. Promise.



> Raizo, I just skimmed through this thread and have to say you come across and a very mature young lady. There will always be judgemental people like BL in the world and you handled yourself with respect and grace in your response (and no you don't owe anyone an explanation). It's apparent to me you will make a wonderful dog owner!
> 
> ps...I'm far from 18 but I love Glee too!


=) Thank you for your kind words! I'm still very shocked at how many people came out to defend me, and to know that this forum is such a support one is really really comforting.

ps, Glee's the best! =P You can be 18 or 80 and still like Glee!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When I was 19 I had a husband, a job, and a full college schedule. At 20 I had a house, a mortgage, and a GSD puppy. Now I'm 29 and married to the same man in the same (very nearly paid-off) house, and still have the same dog. Don't tell me you have to be old to be wise.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> I would just like to comment as someone who is in her mid thirties now...I had my first dog when I was seventeen and the dog went with me every where I went. That dog went through three apartments with me. I made sure I found apartments that would accomdate large dogs. It wasn't easy but I did it...while working and going to school. I was VERY responsible.
> 
> It's not fair to judge someone just by their age. We need to judge them by their actions. I, personally, love that she sought out this website, is looking for information, and is trying to do the right thing. Bravo! I wish half the dog owners on this planet did what she's doing.
> 
> Congratulations on your new puppy, Raizo! I know how excited you must be. I'm soooooooooooo jealous...lol.


Thank you IllinoisNative! I'm positively ecstatic!  Though I have managed to calm myself down as the evening rolls by. 



> Congratulations! I'm very excited for you, and I can't wait to see pictures of your new pup!
> 
> I'm another young dog owner, and it's offensive to assume that all young people are irresponsible. Most young people are either working, going to university, or doing both at the same time so I'm not sure how that's irresponsible. Last year I worked 32 hours a week and went to university full time and I had lots of time left to spend with my dog. It's not hard to make room in your schedule for something you love.


Thank you! Really good point you made, and it's my thoughts exactly that it really is easy to make room for someone or something you truly love. ^^ And I certainly promise to post pictures!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

By the way, Raizo, I feel your excitement. I'm about to put a deposit on a puppy that hasn't even been conceived yet!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Kurt and Mercedes are awesome!Brittney is really funny. Quinn is cool, Rachel is ok.lol. I really like Finn(He is cute.) I just don't really like the people who play Rachel and and Quinn, well I don't like some of the things those actresses support.But thats another story.
> 
> Since your getting and adult dog, he will already have a name won't he?I agree with Jane, read about the breeds you are interested, meet some of the dogs of that breed and see what fits you best.


Yep, he'll already have a name, but that's a small price to pay for having a wonderful, loving pet again.  I intend to definitely meet a few GSDs and Malinois hopefully in my area. Not just because I'm DYING to see them, but because it'll probably be really helpful as well. Though I can't do much right now, tomorrow's a new day and I'll see what I can do.

Finn? Really? He never struck me as 'all there', though not as dumb as Brittney by any stretch of the imagination. xD I'm really excited about the new members to the Glee Cast this year. They weren't in the last episode, but I'm hoping they'll be back next week.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know you will be learning and it is exciting while you do so, but maybe it would be best to slow down on commiting to which kennel and which breed you are ending up with(your brother especially) Will these dogs live in kennels or be house pets/companions? 
While you are waiting to go to CPI, visit the SchH clubs in OH, the members will have knowledge on each breed/and lines & aren't out to sell you one. 
There is a good forum for your brother to lurk on, it is Working Dog Forum -- Discussion of Working Dogs, Training & Breeding many experienced Mal owners are on there.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> When I was 19 I had a husband, a job, and a full college schedule. At 20 I had a house, a mortgage, and a GSD puppy. Now I'm 29 and married to the same man in the same (very nearly paid-off) house, and still have the same dog. Don't tell me you have to be old to be wise.


:wild: BIG BROWNIE POINTS TO YOU!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> By the way, Raizo, I feel your excitement. I'm about to put a deposit on a puppy that hasn't even been conceived yet!


 I stopped to visit that thread, but got distracted before I could post! Your puppy has GORGEOUS parents! (and you were totally right. Keiko's a hunk!)


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I know you will be learning and it is exciting while you do so, but maybe it would be best to slow down on commiting to which kennel and which breed you are ending up with(your brother especially) Will these dogs live in kennels or be house pets/companions?
> While you are waiting to go to CPI, visit the SchH clubs in OH, the members will have knowledge on each breed/and lines & aren't out to sell you one.
> There is a good forum for your brother to lurk on, it is Working Dog Forum -- Discussion of Working Dogs, Training & Breeding many experienced Mal owners are on there.


Wow, thanks for the link! I'll throw it my brother's way the second he's home.

The dogs will be house pets/companions, and I've actually located several SchH clubs in OH that are about an hour away from me. So as soon as I can get over to one, I will. =) I also had someone suggest that I ask a few questions on here before going to one of the clubs. Surely but slowly, I'm getting things figured out, in the meanwhile, you guys have been an endless supply of help and support for me. I'm really grateful for it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Who knows maybe you and your family will find another breeder you like while your at the Sch clubs.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Who knows maybe you and your family will find another breeder you like while your at the Sch clubs.


Yep! That's always a possibility! ^^


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I just figured since it was a show about high school kids that the audience was mainly younger people. ALot of the music though is from my younger days! I think it's a good show for all ages!


My mom watches glee too! And I think she enjoys watching glee more than me :rofl:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When I was watching the season 1 finale of Glee my dad started singing the songs.lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Vinnie said:


> I like Michael Ellis' Mals [Loups du Soleil :: Working Belgian Malinois
> I'm personally not real keen on Mals (GSD person here) but check them out. He'd probably sell a well trained young Mal.


They have a new litter, my trainer who is Michael's partner in the Loup du Soleil kennel, has the 4 pups that are left, and they are little landsharks! Really cute though!


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

@Jessiewessie99 :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i love Glee!!! i dont get to watch it right now because my work schedule sucks but i just remembered they invented Hulu!!! thats how i was able to see the new season premier of Grey's Anatomy. I'm addicted!!! i'll have to watch Glee on Hulu now!!! 

I would love to be able to get a dog that i could actually train for protection. My current ones just dont have the mentality for it. They're pet and thats it. ~sigh~ and after my experience when i got off work tonight.... a very large intimidating and aggressive when needed dog.... i want my Zena back.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Raizo-I don't even think you are close to being a "spoiled brat". Have you seen the kids on that MTV show "Sweet 16"? Now those kids are spoiled brats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Raizo-I don't even think you are close to being a "spoiled brat". Have you seen the kids on that MTV show "Sweet 16"? Now those kids are spoiled brats!


 
oh yeah. i cant believe how those kids act!!!! I would seriously smack them!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition.  Getting a new puppy or dog is always an exciting experience.

So will you be getting a GSD and your brother will be getting a Malinois? Both dogs are wonderful breeds. 

Enjoy all the fun and excitement!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Well as long as your happy we are too. One of those dogs was sold to some guy in Los Angeles and see if his dog poops gold.lol


Are you referring to the black dog named Kar that was sold to Steven in LA? Cuz if you are, thats a dog Steven Segal bought.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Pattycakes said:


> Are you referring to the black dog named Kar that was sold to Steven in LA? Cuz if you are, thats a dog Steven Segal bought.


Thats the one he bought?OMG!:wild:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL, Jessie!!!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are talking about the kennel I think you are talking about based out of Mass. We owned one of their dogs. He was Phenominal. P H E N O M I N A L and he was who started my love affair with the breed. However. His dogs are VERY over priced... my mother paid a ridiculous amount in 2000 and now they are going for much more than that. Congrats and I cant wait to see pictures! If you look at my past threads I posted a picture of him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your parents can afford a $25,000.00 dog good for
them. if you have a sports car at 18 yrs.old good for you.
some people are born with a plastic spoon in their mouth
while others have metal, stainless steel, silver, gold and platinum.
i had a silver spoon but i perferred platinum. your parents can provide for you on a higher level and that's good. having things given to you
that are expensive doesn't mean you're spoiled or a brat. i find
the only people who have a problem with giving kids things (lavish)
are the people who can't afford to do it. you don't have to
explain your position in life. 

my kids live the good life, my dog lives the good life an i live the good life. i appreciate all i have in life. enjoy the pup, enjoy all the things you have
in life. tell your parents if they want to adopt a 57 yrs. old son
i'm their man.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> if your parents can afford a $25,000.00 dog good for
> them. if you have a sports car at 18 yrs.old good for you.
> some people are born with a plastic spoon in their mouth
> while others have metal, stainless steel, silver, gold and platinum.
> ...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I have just read all 11 pages and I must say I would have bailed out of this site @ page 2 if I were you. If their is a breeder getting that kind of money for his dogs they must be doing something right. I know there are several actors who have paid good money for such dogs and they are very happy. You have researched and found a highly reputable breeder with gorgeous dogs I say go for it. There is one word for the people that gave you [email protected] and that word is JEALOUS. You came here asking for help and to share your excitement and I must say you got me excited and I can't wait to hear all about your soon to be best friend. 

I don't see anything wrong with your brother debating between two dogs either . I wish you all the best.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you Pattycakes! And yes, because we wanted to buy both dogs from the same place, my brother is going to get a Malinois instead of a Doberman, and I'll be getting my very own GSD. 

^^ Yeah, Steven Seagal bought Kar and I think the dog he recently got, Frankie was also from CPI. I was so jealous! Kar looks wonderful!

Jessiewessie, xD I try to AVOID watching Sweet 16! It's almost PAINFUL to watch! We try to avoid anything where people are acting totally inappropriate for the craziest reasons, like Bridezilla. =P


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> If you are talking about the kennel I think you are talking about based out of Mass. We owned one of their dogs. He was Phenominal. P H E N O M I N A L and he was who started my love affair with the breed. However. His dogs are VERY over priced... my mother paid a ridiculous amount in 2000 and now they are going for much more than that. Congrats and I cant wait to see pictures! If you look at my past threads I posted a picture of him.


Oh wow! Someone had a dog from CPI? Well, more specifically, John Whittaker? That's fantastic! I'll admit they're overpriced, but they seem like the real deal. =)



> if your parents can afford a $25,000.00 dog good for
> them. if you have a sports car at 18 yrs.old good for you.
> some people are born with a plastic spoon in their mouth
> while others have metal, stainless steel, silver, gold and platinum.
> ...


Thanks Doggiedad! I really appreciate the fact that people here are able to be so understanding and accepting. If I get one or two people who end up bringing me down, then that's alright, because I have 10+ others who can share my excitement and pick me back up again! :hug:


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> I have just read all 11 pages and I must say I would have bailed out of this site @ page 2 if I were you. If their is a breeder getting that kind of money for his dogs they must be doing something right. I know there are several actors who have paid good money for such dogs and they are very happy. You have researched and found a highly reputable breeder with gorgeous dogs I so go for it. There is one word for the people that gave you [email protected] and that word is JEALOUS. You came here asking for help and to share your excitement and I must say you got me excited and I can't wait to hear all about your soon to be best friend.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with your brother debating between two dogs either . I wish you all the best.


=) Thanks Zayda! All of you guys are really really great, but I'm sure you already know that. My only intention with this thread was simply to share my excitement, and release some of the pent up anticipation I've been feeling, now that my German Shepherd is attainable. I'll keep you all posted!!! Thank you for your unending support.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats great that you both will be getting the dogs the same time.  Can hardly wait to see pictures of them.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes he was from John Wittaker when John Whittaker was just John Wittaker and Not CPI. I just spoke with John last week actually about a dog he had named Argus, he was in the same pedigree my dog, Zello was from. Zello was the dog we had from John. We bought him when he was 2.5 in 2000 he passed away last year. He was incredible. I adored him. He could turn on and off in an instant.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Heres a pic of ZZ that I put up on their facebook page 

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> Yes he was from John Wittaker when John Whittaker was just John Wittaker and Not CPI. I just spoke with John last week actually about a dog he had named Argus, he was in the same pedigree my dog, Zello was from. Zello was the dog we had from John. We bought him when he was 2.5 in 2000 he passed away last year. He was incredible. I adored him. He could turn on and off in an instant.


ZZ is such a handsome guy! I really love that photo. Pictures of dogs in mid play or mid run always make me smile. =)

Did John personally come to your house and show you the ropes with your new PPD, or did he send someone else? From what I've seen, he really seems to take an immense interest and level of care with the dogs he trains and sells. I think that's why my parents felt 'safe' talking with him and considering buying a dog from him. =) Though I can't really say for certain without going for a visit to his facility, the videos of the dogs I've seen really do seem like something special.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

John himself came along with a helper.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

And he stays in contact. Constantly... Look at us we still communicate even after 10 years of the purchase and one year after the dog passed.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's fantastic, jgk! I'll be sure to inform my parents of just how dedicated this guy really is to his dogs. I think they had an idea, due to the fact that he called multiple times a day to help us find a dog that would fit our lifestyle to the letter, but they'll be really interested to know that you've been in contact with him for 10+ years!
=) Thanks for the helpful information.
Are you going to buy another one of John's dogs? Maybe one of his puppies, which I hear he'll help with as much as he can.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Originally that was the plan but when it came down to it we decided to buy a puppy from a local breeder (reputable) and spend our money on training the dog up and upgrading our home. John was fully supportive of our decision and said if I ever needed help to call him and also when and if im ever ready for one of his dogs he will find me the best possible.


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Shaq also has a dog from CPI. I must say, if I won the lottery or all the sudden had immense amounts of disposable income, I would probably surround my house with a pack of CPI protection dogs. They are beautiful and more than likely very well trained 
Congrats on the new additions to your family.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

kaiapup said:


> Shaq also has a dog from CPI. I must say, if I won the lottery or all the sudden had immense amounts of disposable income, I would probably surround my house with a pack of CPI protection dogs. They are beautiful and more than likely very well trained
> Congrats on the new additions to your family.


LOL! Thanks! Shaq has one too? I think the website mentioned it, but while I was checking out the videos and client interviews, Nicolas Sparks has one, a football player who's name I can't remember has one, and a few others, I think. Those weren't what really got me hooked on CPI, it was the really nice videos of the kids -- Phin and Lobo, Allie and Elmo. I wanna be able to take my dog everywhere! =D


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

John Whittaker sounds like a boxer(not the dog, the fighter.)


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Raizo said:


> LOL! Thanks! Shaq has one too? I think the website mentioned it, but while I was checking out the videos and client interviews, Nicolas Sparks has one, a football player who's name I can't remember has one, and a few others, I think. Those weren't what really got me hooked on CPI, it was the really nice videos of the kids -- Phin and Lobo, Allie and Elmo. I wanna be able to take my dog everywhere! =D


I completely understand the want to take your dog everywhere. Mine is now to the point where I can take her everywhere and it's great. It's nice to be able to take a well behaved German Shepherd out and have people say things like "She's so well behaved... She doesn't bark like all the other German Shepherds I have met... She's so good with kids... etc."

I was at my family reunion last month with over 100 people and she was a perfect angel.. She played with kids, other dogs, went swimming, showed off her frisbee skills and napped in the shade. Everybody was impressed with her demeanor.

Hopefully you will get to share in simliar experiences. So when do you get to pick the dogs up?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i love Steven Siegal's dogs!!! They're so pretty.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kaiapup said:


> "She's so well behaved... She doesn't bark like all the other German Shepherds I have met... She's so good with kids... etc."


Yeah, the only thing that gets me is when people tell me how "lucky" I am to have such well-behaved dogs, like they just fell from the sky this way.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> I completely understand the want to take your dog everywhere. Mine is now to the point where I can take her everywhere and it's great. It's nice to be able to take a well behaved German Shepherd out and have people say things like "She's so well behaved... She doesn't bark like all the other German Shepherds I have met... She's so good with kids... etc."
> 
> I was at my family reunion last month with over 100 people and she was a perfect angel.. She played with kids, other dogs, went swimming, showed off her frisbee skills and napped in the shade. Everybody was impressed with her demeanor.
> 
> Hopefully you will get to share in simliar experiences. So when do you get to pick the dogs up?


The dogs aren't even purchased yet. =) We're looking to purchase and pick them up around late November/early-mid December. She sounds like a wonderful dog! My family reunions are always huge and hectic, and to be able to have a dog that can handle that... Well, let's just say I'll be super impressed! ^^


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Raizo said:


> The dogs aren't even purchased yet. =) We're looking to purchase and pick them up around late November/early-mid December. She sounds like a wonderful dog! My family reunions are always huge and hectic, and to be able to have a dog that can handle that... Well, let's just say I'll be super impressed! ^^


 
my family reunions usually end up like a war zone. My dogs can handle it. they've done it before but Good Lord!!!! I think my family reunions are just another excuse for everyone to pick sides and call each other names and be spoiled and petty. We have half the family that is well off, nice houses, brand new cars and then we have the other half who still work for everything, dont have the newest cars or fabulous houses and all heck usually breaks loose. I go when i can to see my cousins thats it. We tend to stay off the the side (place bets on who's gonna get smacked first lol). One of the many reasons i'm happy i dont live back home.... but at the same time i miss home. Tempted to not give out my address when we do move back lol.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I was SO excited when i found out I could get my own shepherd too! I knew for a year before i got her I was getting one, most exciting year of my life haha. 
I'm 19 and Skylar is the best dog ever, i got her at 9 weeks and have been training her, obedience classes, etc. it's awesome to see other teens getting and caring so much about another living thing, instead of just themselves.
good luck! He'll be your best friend


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> my family reunions usually end up like a war zone. My dogs can handle it. they've done it before but Good Lord!!!! I think my family reunions are just another excuse for everyone to pick sides and call each other names and be spoiled and petty. We have half the family that is well off, nice houses, brand new cars and then we have the other half who still work for everything, dont have the newest cars or fabulous houses and all heck usually breaks loose. I go when i can to see my cousins thats it. We tend to stay off the the side (place bets on who's gonna get smacked first lol). One of the many reasons i'm happy i dont live back home.... but at the same time i miss home. Tempted to not give out my address when we do move back lol.


O.O wow, and I thought mine were stressful. My family reunions are loud, big and last for hours -- but at least they aren't fighting! Congrats on making it through them all!



> I was SO excited when i found out I could get my own shepherd too! I knew for a year before i got her I was getting one, most exciting year of my life haha.
> I'm 19 and Skylar is the best dog ever, i got her at 9 weeks and have been training her, obedience classes, etc. it's awesome to see other teens getting and caring so much about another living thing, instead of just themselves.
> good luck! He'll be your best friend


Whoot! Another teen! -high fives- =D Sounds like you and Skylar have complimented each other nicely! I'm so glad there are actually teens on here who care about their dogs! ^^ I cannot wait for the day where I can post excitedly about a particularly adventurous day I had with my dog, or even just keep you all updated with pictures and little videos. I guess I can only count down the days and stay busy until then! =)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My 101 year old great grandma caused most if not all the drama in my family. Ugh!


----------

